

Getting A Better View - fallentimes
http://ticketstumbler.com/new-stuff/2009/03/29/getting-a-better-view/

======
paulgb
What I really find remarkable was that all 25,000 images were collected by
three guys with day jobs, in one season.

<http://seatdata.com/html/home/faq.htm>

<http://seatdata.com/html/home/adventures.htm>

~~~
fallentimes
Agreed. Their $10 membership is truly a bargain.

~~~
silentOpen
I hope they have a licensing deal with TicketStumbler.

